# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 4 Beta is coming!

## Dante

*Battlefield 4 Beta is coming!*


*One of the best FPS shooters out there since Battlefield 1942 released in 2002! Battlefield 4 will be the 13th game in the Battlefield series, and from what I have seen, it's going to be the best one as well!* 

The beta has officially been announced to be *released on the first of October* for everyone that pre-ordered the Battlefield 4 Deluxe Edition, to those who were 
Battlefield 3 Premium members and for those who own Medal of Honor Warfighter Limited Edition or Deluxe Version. Those who don't qualify for the closed beta will be able to play on the open beta instead, which is released 3 days later, on the forth of October.

In the beta, which will be ongoing until the release of the game on the 29th of October, you will be able to play on the new map, *Siege of Shanghai!* 
There will not only be game mode as in the Battlefield 3 beta but two; Conquest and Domination. No rush this time, sorry boys! But Domination is a fast phased close quarters game mode. So if you don't like Conquest, which is what Battlefield is all about, you can always play Call of Duty, oops, I mean Domination instead!

*Will your machine handle it?*

_Dice recently also revealed the system requirements to run the game._

If we compare this to Battlefield 3 system requirements we can see that the *recommended graphics memory* has increased from 2GB to *3GB*, also it has become more CPU intensive. The graphics haven't changed very much from Battlefield 3, so no, that's not the reason. The main reason that it has higher requirements than Battlefield 3, is because of the brand new* Frostbite 4* engine! 

With Frostbite 4 DICE are able to add dynamic weather and their new main feature of the game and* "Levolution"* which you can learn more about here. For example, you will be able to take down a massive skyscraper in the Siege of Shanghai!

What do you think of the game? Will you buy it? Do you think the game is rushed? Will you take a day off when the beta launches destroy skyscrapers for 24 sweet hours? *Let us know in the comments below!*

_100% love goes to maclone_

----------


## Laykith

Nice post!

----------


## konken

Will you be able to play it early by using a proxy in asia?

----------


## AndreaTop

would you really play a FPS game behind a proxy? what a shame.

----------


## konken

> would you really play a FPS game behind a proxy? what a shame.


Not playing, just launching the game  :Wink:

----------


## PacHo

I want a beta key  :Frown:

----------


## Kelley

Want a deluxe key!

----------


## Mirkuzz

good gameeeeee

----------


## Theresia

long-awaited！

----------


## Theresia

Where I can get a key?

----------


## Theresia

> Where I can get a key?


26.79$ at GK4.ME 
25.99$ at gamekeysbuy 
28.18$ at CDKEYVAST 
28.68$ at KINGUIN

----------

